# Der Philosophie Thread



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo!


Ich erstelle jetzt doch mal einen Philosophie-Thread weil ich das Thema interessant finde.
Vor allem das Bewußtsein und die Realität.  Und Erkenntnistheorie.
Kurz gefasst gibt es ja in der Philosophie unterschiedliche Richtungen/Lager.
Auf der einen Seite die Idealisten und Konstruktivisten, welche meinen das wir die Realität sozusagen im Kopf erschaffen.
(Konstruktivismus hier nicht mit Kreationismus verwechseln!)
Dem gegenüber stehen die Materialisten/Realisten.

Idealismus (Philosophie)



> Idealismus (abgeleitet von griechisch ἰδέα „Idee“, „Urbild“) bezeichnet in der Philosophie unterschiedliche Strömungen und Einzelpositionen, die „hervorheben, dass die Wirklichkeit in radikaler Weise durch Erkenntnis und Denken bestimmt ist“, dass Wirklichkeit, Wissen und Moral auf Ideen und Ideellem basieren. Im engeren Sinn wird als Vertreter eines Idealismus bezeichnet, wer annimmt, dass die physikalische Welt nur als Objekt für das Bewusstsein oder im Bewusstsein existiert oder in sich selbst geistig beschaffen ist.




Konstruktivismus (Philosophie)



> Der _Radikale Konstruktivismus_ ist eine Position der Erkenntnistheorie, die sich deutlich von anderen Konstruktivismen unterscheidet. Die Kernaussage des radikalen Konstruktivismus ist, dass eine Wahrnehmung kein Abbild einer bewusstseinsunabhängigen Realität liefert, sondern dass Realität für jedes Individuum immer eine Konstruktion aus Sinnesreizen und Gedächtnisleistung darstellt. Deshalb ist Objektivität im Sinne einer Übereinstimmung von wahrgenommenem (konstruiertem) Bild und Realität unmöglich; jede Wahrnehmung ist vollständig subjektiv. Darin besteht die Radikalität (Kompromisslosigkeit) des radikalen Konstruktivismus.



vs

Realismus (Philosophie)



> Abstrakt geht es in der Realismusfrage darum, ob das Sein das menschliche Bewusstsein oder ob das Bewusstsein das Sein bestimmt (Primat des Objekts oder des Subjekts). In der Alltagswelt ist es für den Menschen völlig klar, dass es Tische, Steine und andere Menschen gibt. Den meisten Menschen ist auch bewusst, dass die Dinge, so wie diese durch sie wahrgenommen werden, durch die Sinne und Verarbeitungsprozesse im Gehirn beeinflusst werden. Erst durch die philosophische Reflexion wird die Wirklichkeit fraglich. Die Realismusfrage wurde schon früh in der griechischen Philosophie diskutiert. Oftmals wird hierzu der „Homo-Mensura-Satz“ des Protagoras zitiert: „Der Mensch ist das Maß aller Dinge, des Seienden, wie es ist, des Nicht-Seienden, wie es nicht ist.“ Ebenso berühmt ist die These von George Berkeley: „Esse est percipi“ (Sein ist Wahrgenommenwerden). In beiden Zitaten steckt die Überlegung, ob die Realität überhaupt unabhängig vom menschlichen Denken existiert. Es sind dabei drei Aspekte, die in der Realismus-Debatte untersucht werden: die Existenz von Dingen, deren Unabhängigkeit vom menschlichen Bewusstsein sowie die Frage eines kausalen oder begrifflichen Zusammenhangs zwischen Realität und Wahrgenommenem.
> 
> Die praktische Bedeutung dieser Frage liegt darin, dass es ohne die Annahme einer Realität nicht möglich ist, zweifelsfrei wahre Aussagen über Dinge oder Sachverhalte zu machen. Die Realität dient für den Realisten als notwendiger Maßstab dafür, ob Aussagen wahr oder falsch sind. Wenn man die Erkennbarkeit der Realität überhaupt bestreitet, bleibt als alternative Weltsicht nur der Skeptizismus mit der Konsequenz des Relativismus. Die Wirklichkeit als „Wahrmacherin“ steht dem Skeptiker oder Relativisten nicht zur Verfügung. Die Klärung der Frage des Realismus ist daher Voraussetzung, um einen möglichen Begriff der Wahrheit zu bestimmen.
> 
> Um Aussagen über die Wirklichkeit zu machen, muss man diese zunächst erkennen können. Die Realismusfrage in der Philosophie ist daher insbesondere ein Thema der Erkenntnistheorie. Aber auch in der Wissenschaftsphilosophie, in der der Wahrheitsgehalt von Theorien bedeutsam ist, spielt die Realismusfrage eine grundlegende Rolle. Durch die Fortschritte in den Naturwissenschaften im 20 Jhd. sind neue Fragestellungen in der Realismusdebatte aufgetaucht.



Jeder Mensch hat seine eigene Wahrnehmung der Realität. Und sein eigenes Weltbild. Aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch eine von uns unabhängige Realität. In der wir alle leben und unsere Schnittmengen haben.
Wenn es diese Schnittmengen nicht gäbe, dann würde Kommunikation untereinander z.B.  gar nicht funktionieren. Und das (gesellschaftliche) Zusammenleben.


Hier noch eine häufig gestellte Frage: macht ein umfallender Baum im Wald ein Geräusch, auch wenn niemand da ist der es wahrnehmen kann?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjRXCNNP0aw:14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Video, in der Einleitung ist die Antwort eindeutig "nein".
Er begründet das damit, dass die Schallwellen "nichtssagende Druckschwankungen in der Luft" wären.
Erst wenn wir sie wahrnehmen und sind sie reell. Bzw ein Geräusch.


Ich sehe mich als Realist an. Deswegen kann ich die Frage nur mit "ja" beantworten.
Die physikalische Umwelt oder Natur existiert unabhängig von uns.
Die Schallwellen des umfallenden Baumes haben eine spezifische Signatur.
Ob wir diese Signatur "Geräusch" nennen und so einordnen ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2022)

Natürlich ist das absolut bewiesen. 
Nennt sich Physik.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das absolut bewiesen.
> Nennt sich Physik.


Erst sind  Schallwellen vorhanden aber die Wahrnehmung und Bewertung von uns, lassen es dann zum "Geräusch" werden. Also von uns definieren.
Aber die Schallwellen haben ein spezifisches Muster/Signatur. Unabhängig von unserer Bewertung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nennt sich Physik.


Vorsicht... je tiefer man in das Thema Physik einsteigt, desto mehr Dinge sind gar nicht mehr so eindeutig und einfach und absolut und bewiesen. Der wohl vorherrschende Glaube dass das so ist kommt daher, dass nur die allerwenigsten Menschen derart tief in die Physik einsteigen wollen/können - denn klar, wenn man "nur" Schulphysik und auch die ersten Semester Uniphysik kennt kommt man nicht mit Fragen in Berührung, ob man ein Spiegelbild hat wenn man nicht hinsieht - es gibt aber tatsächlich Horden an Physikern die sich mit genau solchen "seltsamen" Fragen ernsthaft beschäftigen.

Es ist wie mit vielen Dingen wo man Modelle entwirft die die Welt erklären sollen - die Modelle werden mit der Zeit verändert und immer komplizierter da die einfacheren Modelle manche Dinge eben nicht erklären können. Nur kommt man bei den komplizierteren Modellen nur an, wenn man sich sehr tief mit der Materie beschäftigt. Die meisten Leute denken wenn ein Stein runter fällt "die Erde zieht den an". Wer weiter ist denkt "die beiden Körper ziehen sich gegenseitig an" und weiß was von "Schwerkraft" (Modell von Newton damals). Weit weniger Menschen wissen, dass Schwerkraft so eigentlich gar nicht existiert sondern es eine gekrümmte Raumzeit ist (Modell von Einstein) und auch das kann sehr vieles aber noch nicht alles erklären - was darüber hinausgeht sind dann Theorien, mit denen sich die absoluten Cracks auseinandersetzen (Hawking und ähnliche Genies), und da werden tatsächlich Dinge in Frage gestellt die für uns normale Leute völlig selbstverständlich sind... es aber eben nicht sind.^^


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Hier stand Unsinn.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2022)

Ein Baum der auf den Waldboden aufschlägt erzeugt also immer Schallwellen wenn jemand da ist, aber nicht wenn niemand da ist?


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Baum der auf den Waldboden aufschlägt erzeugt also immer Schallwellen wenn jemand da ist, aber nicht wenn niemand da ist?


Wenn niemand da ist kann er die nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Baum der auf den Waldboden aufschlägt erzeugt also immer Schallwellen wenn jemand da ist, aber nicht wenn niemand da ist?


Die Frage ist an der Stelle eher, ob überhaupt ein Baum da ist wenn niemand hinsieht 

Dass alleine dadurch, dass etwas beobachtet wird, die Realität sich anders verhält als wenn es nicht beobachtet wird ist aus der Quantenphysik schon lange bekannt. Nur ist all das für den Makrobereich (aus Gründen die nach meinem Kenntnisstand auch nicht wirklich 100% klar sind) nicht ohne Weiteres übertragbar.

Das sind aber Fragen, die garantiert niemand von uns zu lösen vermag, auf der Ebene ist das für uns wohl ne reine Ansichtssache. Ich gehe persönlich davon aus, dass der Baum auch da ist wenn niemand hinsieht und ich glaube auch dass ich ein Spiegelbild habe wenn keiner kuckt. Aber am Ende muss man halt auch zugeben: Wirklich wissen tue ichs nicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sind aber Fragen, die garantiert niemand von uns zu lösen vermag, auf der Ebene ist das für uns wohl ne reine Ansichtssache.


Ich hatte die letzte Tage ein paar Videos auf YT gesehen. Gert Scobel und Quarks mit Ralph Caspers.
Die haben das schon als gegeben dargestellt, dass der Baum nur ein Geräusch macht, wenn jemand da ist um es wahrzunehmen.

Aber man kann weder die eine noch die andere Seite beweisen. Deswegen hatte ich hier mal einen Thread erstellt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Wr haben uns an die Umwelt angepasst und nicht umgekehrt.
> [...]



Gleichzeitig verändern wir aber auch unsere materielle Umwelt, deren Teil wir auch sind und befinden uns in einem ständigen Kreislauf der Wechselwirkung. Ich kann - egal ob man den politischen Implikationen folgen mag oder nicht - dazu die Lektüre von Friedrich Engels empfehlen. Der hat einiges Interessantes zur Wissenschaftsphilosophie geschrieben. In einer Zeit, als unser Verständnis von Naturwissenschaften und Technik große Sprünge gemacht hat und das entsprechend massive Veränderungen sowohl für unsere materiellen Lebensbedingungen, unser Verständnis von der Welt und unserem Platz darin, als auch eben durch unsere Einwirkung auf die (Um-) Welt mit sich gebracht hat.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2022)

Hmm, wenn ich etwas nicht selber wahrnehme, ist es dann wirklich da? 
Klingt irgendwie wie nen querdenker in der Pandemie.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig verändern wir aber auch unsere materielle Umwelt, deren Teil wir auch sind und befinden uns in einem ständigen Kreislauf der Wechselwirkung. Ich kann - egal ob man den politischen Implikationen folgen mag oder nicht - dazu die Lektüre von Friedrich Engels empfehlen. Der hat einiges Interessantes zur Wissenschaftsphilosophie geschrieben. In einer Zeit, als unser Verständnis von Naturwissenschaften und Technik große Sprünge gemacht hat und das entsprechend massive Veränderungen sowohl für unsere materiellen Lebensbedingungen, unser Verständnis von der Welt und unserem Platz darin, als auch eben durch unsere Einwirkung auf die (Um-) Welt mit sich gebracht hat.


Ich meinte erstmal primär die biologische Anpassung.   Und die ist vor der kulturellen, technischen von Menschen geschaffener Evolution entstanden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich etwas nicht selber wahrnehme, ist es dann wirklich da?


Es geht nicht nur um dich. Sondern allgemein, ob überhaupt jemand da ist um es wahrzunehmen.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie wie nen querdenker in der Pandemie.


Das hat mit querdenken nichts zu tun. Das ist Philosophie. Bzw ein Teilbereich davon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie wie nen querdenker in der Pandemie.


Da haste nicht ganz Unrecht - aber es gibt tatsächlich so einige Dinge in der Physik die mindestens genauso verrückt sind wie manche Querdenkertheorie.
Zeitkristalle beispielsweise.^^


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da haste nicht ganz Unrecht - aber es gibt tatsächlich so einige Dinge in der Physik die mindestens genauso verrückt sind wie manche Querdenkertheorie.
> Zeitkristalle beispielsweise.^^


Nein, das hat mit Querdenken und Verschwörungstheorien nichts zu tun.

Das wäre auch eine Beleidigung aller Philosophen welche sich damit ernsthaft beschäftigen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube, das ist ein großes Problem im Zugang zur Philosophie für viele Menschen, mich eingeschlossen: manche philosophischen Gedanken/Strömungen sind so abstrakt oder gehen auf Fragestellungen zurück, die weit vor vielen Entwicklungen aufkamen, die für uns heute und unser alltägliches Leben mehr oder weniger selbstverständlich sind, dass viele Leute einfach nur eine "wtf?!" in den Augen stehen haben


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

@HenneHuhn : Das mag sein. Aber dennoch lassen sich solche Fragen immer noch nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit beantworten. Deswegen kann man sie auch heutzutage weiter stellen. Es geht ja auch nicht nur um einen Beweis, sondern das Thema an sich. Und das man darüber diskutieren kann. Ich finde es jedenfalls interessant. 


U.a. auch solche Themen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CCqwVUxV60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzte Tage ein paar Videos auf YT gesehen. Gert Scobel und Quarks mit Ralph Caspers.
> Die haben das schon als gegeben dargestellt, dass der Baum nur ein Geräusch macht, wenn jemand da ist um es wahrzunehmen.


Und wenn der "Jemand" eine tote, völlig leblose Kamera mit Mikro ist, dann macht der Baum kein Geräusch?
Seltsame Einstellung.

Das mit dem Beobachten kenne ich nur aus der Quantenphysik.
Mit Schrödingers Katze.
Die ist lebendig und tot zugleich.

Nur durch Beobachtung kann man den Zustand wirklich feststellen.

In der Quantenphysik gehen gar komische Sachen vor sich (*Quantenverschränkung*).
Da wird die Lichtgeschwindigkeit um das 10.000fache überschritten.

Oder es entstehenTeilchen aus dem Nichts ... .
Für die Erklärung durch Mathematik bin ich zu blöd.
Ich kann zwar einfache Gleichungen differenzieren, aber beim Integrieren geht es schon los.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber man kann weder die eine noch die andere Seite beweisen.


Was machen die theoretische Physiker eigentlich seit 100 Jahren?
Na gut, die* String-Theorie *würde einiges erklären.



RyzA schrieb:


> Nur spricht dafür, dass die Welt unabhängig von uns existiert


Hat sie doch Milliarden Jahre lang schon.



RyzA schrieb:


> und wir uns im Laufe der Evolution an die Natur angepasst haben,


Nee, wir sind Natur.



RyzA schrieb:


> viel mehr, als das alles nur ein Konstrukt unseres Geistes ist.


Hau mal mit dem Kopf gegen die Tür.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und vor allem: wenn alles nur ein Konstrukt unseres Geistes ist, wo befindet sich dann dieser?


Welchen "Geist" meinst Du?
Das Denken, die Seele oder etwas anderes?

Denken tun wir anscheinend mit dem Gehirn.
Bei Leuten ohne Gehirn ist so etwas noch nicht aufgetreten.

Die Seele sollte die Kirche erklären und etwas anderes die Phantasieschriftsteller, Philosophen, ... .


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hat sie doch Milliarden Jahre lang schon.


Genau. Und wird sie auch noch wenn wir längst ausgestorben sind.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, wir sind Natur.


Dann überleg mal warum wir Sinnesorgane wie Augen und  Ohren bekommen haben.
Natürlich sind wir auch Teil der Natur. Aber unsere Körper haben sich an die Umwelt/Natur angepasst.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hau mal mit dem Kopf gegen die Tür.


Warum? Das tut doch weh. 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welchen "Geist" meinst Du?
> Das Denken, die Seele oder etwas anderes?
> 
> Denken tun wir anscheinend mit dem Gehirn.
> ...


Ich meine mit Geist das Bewußtsein und nicht die Seele.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Und wird sie auch noch wenn wir längst ausgestorben sind.


Das ist doch der Beweis.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann überleg mal warum wir Sinnesorgane wie Augen und  Ohren bekommen haben.


Damit man sich nicht dauernd vom Felsen stürzt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Warum? Das tut doch weh.


Auch wenn Du Dir Augen und Ohren zustopfst und nicht mal weißt, daß da eine Tür ist, tut es immer weh.
Das beweist doch die Existenz der Tür.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine mit Geist das Bewußtsein und nicht die Seele.


Auch das Bewußtsein sitzt im Gehirn.
Jedenfalls ist es bei Menschen ohne Gehirn noch nicht beobachtet worden.

Auch hat noch kein Pflasterstein eine Oper geschrieben oder einen Motor erfunden.
Eine Eisenbahnschine auch nicht.
Da muß doch was dran sein, an der Theorie.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Beweis.


Nein, das ist eine Vermutung.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Auch das Bewußtsein sitzt im Gehirn.
> Jedenfalls ist es bei Menschen ohne Gehirn noch nicht beobachtet worden.


Natürlich sitzt es im Gehirn.

Ich wollte nur versuchen zu argumentieren wie absurd es ist, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Welt durch unser Bewußtsein erschaffen wird.

Was wir aber erschaffen oder abbilden ist ein Weltbild.


----------



## Hoppss (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man es beweisen könnte, würden die Philosophen nicht mehr darüber diskutieren.


Wie Philosophen?? Wo bin ich denn jetzt hier gelandet?
Das erinnert mich irgendwie mehr an meine alten Kollegen, die gerne versuchten, über Sachen wie 17+4=21 zu diskutieren ... (im übertragenen Sinn) das waren keine Philosophen sondern liebenswerte Mitmenschen, die einfach offensichtliche Rechenprobleme haben ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eine Vermutung.


Nö, es ist bewiesen, daß die Erde 5 Milliarden Jahre alt ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur versuchen zu argumentieren wie absurd es ist, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Welt durch unser Bewußtsein erschaffen wird.


Ist doch blanker Nonsens.
Sonst könnte ich mich ja zu jedem Ort beamen oder durch die Sonne fliegen oder zu Abydos oder P3X-888.



RyzA schrieb:


> Was wir aber erschaffen oder abbilden ist ein Weltbild.


Ich denke, jeder hat sein eigenes Weltbild.
Das setzt sich aus verschiedenen Erkenntnissen und Erfahrungen zusammen.
Deswegen ähneln sich viele Weltbilder ja auch.

Aber als abstrahiertes Weltbild kann man schon sagen, daß das Universum sehr gut ohne uns auskommt.
Und wenn wir so weitermachen, auch ohne uns auskommen wird.

Was hinter der 14Mrd. Lichtjahre-Grenze liegt, werden wir so schnell nicht erfahren, es sei denn, Thor hat ein gutes Wurmloch gefunden und war schon mal dort.

Vielleicht fliegt ja auch gerade ein anderes Universum auf uns zu.
Oder durch uns durch, wie die Neutrinos.

Daß wir die Einzigen, Schönsten und Größten sind ist doch seit den 70ern vorbei.

-------------------------------


Hoppss schrieb:


> Wie Philosophen?? Wo bin ich denn jetzt hier gelandet?


Verstehst Du so wie so nicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Wie Philosophen?? Wo bin ich denn jetzt hier gelandet?
> Das erinnert mich irgendwie mehr an meine alten Kollegen, die gerne versuchten, über Sachen wie 17+4=21 zu diskutieren ... (im übertragenen Sinn) das waren keine Philosophen sondern liebenswerte Mitmenschen, die einfach offensichtliche Rechenprobleme haben ...


Siehe Wikipedia Links die ich gepostet habe. Da beschäftigen sich wirklich ernsthaft Philosophen mit.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nö, es ist bewiesen, daß die Erde 5 Milliarden Jahre alt ist.


Ich meinte die Aussage über die Zukunft.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist doch blanker Nonsens.
> Sonst könnte ich mich ja zu jedem Ort beamen oder durch die Sonne fliegen oder zu Abydos oder P3X-888.


Ich habe ja auch Anfangs geschrieben das ich Realist bin.
Wollte nur die andere Denkweise nachvollziehen bzw noch weiter fragen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder hat sein eigenes Weltbild.
> Das setzt sich aus verschiedenen Erkenntnissen und Erfahrungen zusammen.
> Deswegen ähneln sich viele Weltbilder ja auch.


Genau. Weil wir in der selben Welt leben.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber als abstrahiertes Weltbild kann man schon sagen, daß das Universum sehr gut ohne uns auskommt.
> Und wenn wir so weitermachen, auch ohne uns auskommen wird.


Das denke ich auch. Es gibt kein Lebewesen was der Erde und sich selber mehr schadet als der Mensch.


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. Juni 2022)

Diskussionen über Philosophie und das Philosophieren über selbige, gestaltet sich meist schwierig.
Als Grundlagen sind zu empfehlen:
1. Sehr aktuell Immanuel Kants "Zum ewigen Frieden" und sein Klassiker "Kritik der reinen Vernunft"
2. nicht zu vergessen:
- Leibnitz
- Adorno
- Hegel
- Nietzsche
- und aus neuerer Zeit Precht
Heutzutage findet die Philosopie breite Anwendung in der Mathematik, Physik, Theoretische Physik, Astrophysik u.v.m.
Leider noch viel zu wenig in der Politik 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Ich habe noch im Startpost ein Video eingefügt. Vielleicht kann man ja jetzt eher nachvollziehen wie und was ich meine.

Hatte mich zwischendurch aber selber verhaspelt und da was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte mich zwischendurch aber selber verhaspelt und da was durcheinander gebracht.


Nicht zwingend.
Eines der Themen ist, dass wir nur das wahrnehmen können, was unsere Sinnesorgane hergeben können.
Und selbst hier haben wir Menschen einen recht eingeschränktes Wahrnehmungsspektrum.
Passend zu dem, wo wir mal evolutionstechnisch angefangen haben:
Vom Baum kletternde tagaktive Primaten, die in Gruppen agieren.

Alles was wir greifen, scheint im wesentlichen Materie zu sein.
Guckt man sich das physikalisch genauer an, hat z. B. ein Proton  2 up-Quarks und ein down-Quark und drum herum, wie in einem Meer "schwimmen" Gluonen und Quark-Antiquark-Paare.
Hier anschaulich erklärt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ist ein Quark?
Forschungsstand einfach erklärt:





						Quark_(Physik)
					

Quark (Physik)   Quarks sind die elementaren Bestandteile (Elementarteilchen), aus denen man sich Hadronen aufgebaut denkt. Sie tragen einen Spin von ½



					www.chemie.de
				




Aber: Böse Zungen behaupten, Quarks wären  in sich gekrümmte Energie.... 

Gibt es dann tatsächlich "Materie"?
Oder ist es nur eine Manifestation unserer Visualisierung, damit unser primitiver Geist was damit anfangen kann?


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.
> Eines der Themen ist, dass wir nur das wahrnehmen können, was unsere Sinnesorgane hergeben können.
> Und selbst hier haben wir Menschen einen recht eingeschränktes Wahrnehmungsspektrum.
> Passend zu dem, wo wir mal evolutionstechnisch angefangen haben:
> Vom Baum kletternde tagaktive Primaten, die in Gruppen agieren.


Dafür haben wir Instrumente entwickelt, um unseren Sinnesorganen verborgene Dinge zu messen und sichtbar zu machen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Gibt es dann tatsächlich "Materie"?
> Oder ist es nur eine Manifestation unserer Visualisierung, damit unser primitiver Geist was damit anfangen kann?


Ich denke schon. Sonst könnten wir sie nicht messen.
Nur haben wir durch die Beobachtung und Messung selber wohl Einfluss auf das Messergebnis.
Auf Quantenebene.

Außerdem würden moderne Technik und Computer nicht funktionieren, wenn unsere Annahmen falsch wären.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir Instrumente entwickelt, um unseren Sinnesorganen verborgene Dinge zu messen und sichtbar zu machen.


Die Instrumente sind nur ein Behelf, unsere Interpretation der Dinge zu visualisieren.
Sie können nur das erkennen, was wir erkennen wollen.
Ein fundamentales Thema der Philosophie ist ja, zu hinterfragen, ob es so ist, wie es scheint.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Sonst könnten wir sie nicht messen.
> Nur haben wir durch die Beobachtung und Messung selber wohl Einfluss auf das Messergebnis.
> Auf Quantenebene.


Siehe oben
Ein Quant, oder besser gesagt Energie- oder Lichtquant, hier in der Ausprägung eines elektromagnetischen Feldes, ist was anderes, als der komplexe Aufbau eines Atoms mit Quarks und Co.





						Quant – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem würden moderne Technik und Computer nicht funktionieren, wenn unsere Annahmen falsch wären.


Ich sage nicht, dass unsere Messergebnisse falsch sind, zweifle aber an, ob sie vollständig sind...


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Instrumente sind nur ein Behelf, unsere Interpretation der Dinge zu visualisieren.
> Sie können nur das erkennen, was wir erkennen wollen.


Und was ist mit Tieren die Dinge wahrnehmen, welche ausserhalb unserer Wahrnehmung stattfinden?
Nehmen die auch nur wahr was wir wollen?  


compisucher schrieb:


> Siehe oben
> Ein Quant, oder besser gesagt Energie- oder Lichtquant, hier in der Ausprägung eines elektromagnetischen Feldes, ist was anderes, als der komplexe Aufbau eines Atoms mit Quarks und Co.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte sowas hier: Quantenmechanische Messung


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Tieren die Dinge wahrnehmen, welche ausserhalb unserer Wahrnehmung stattfinden?
> Nehmen die auch nur wahr was wir wollen?
> Nicht wollen, können.


Tiere nehmen das wahr, wofür sie Sinnesrezeptoren haben.
Da ich mich mit Hunden  auskenne:
Sie sehen echt schlecht und nur schwarz-weiss.
Und wofür ist nun das ganze bunte Hundespielzeug?
Weil wir Glauben, dass es ihnen gefällt...
Unsere Hündin war letzten Herbst völlig aufgelöst am Zaun zum Wald.
Habe sie rennen lassen und bin hinterher (sie kommt alle 50 m immer wieder zurück und schaut, wo man ist).
Nach ca. 3.000 m, zwei Täler dazwischen und 300 m Höhenunterschied standen wir vor einem verendeten Gamsbock.
Mach das mal mit deiner Nase nach...

Kurzum, jedes Spezies lebt in seiner eigenen Welt und hin und wieder gibt es Schnittmengen gleicher oder ähnlicher Wahrnehmung.
DU hast das Thema Philosophie angefangen und  das Thema hat sich in die Wahrnehmung unserer Welt entwickelt (was ja nur ein sehr kleiner Teil von Philosophie ist).

Das Problem bzgl. Philosophie ist, dass wir mittlerweile in einer Gesellschaft leben, die abseits vom "Mainstream" kein abweichlerischen Gedanken mehr zu lässt.
Z.B. Precht gehört zu Recht zu den größten deutschsprachigen Philosophen der Gegenwart.
Es hat in jüngerer Vergangenheit im Themenkomplex Pandemie Ansichten, Überlegungen geäußert, die weder dem Mainstream, noch dem dummen Michel, noch der Politik gefallen haben.
Zerrissen worden...
Aber was, wenn er aus seiner Philosophischen Warte Recht hat und wir erkennen es nur nicht?
Ich weiss, was jetzt als Reply von dir oder anderen kommt.

Der Knackpunkt ist aber, unsere Argumentationen sind immer nur auf usneren sehr begrenzten Horizont beschränkt.

D. h., nach dem ich seine Abschrift zu  dem Thema gelesen habe:
Wir (also ich und viele andere) verstehen gar nicht die Argumentation und nur aus dem Nicht-Verstehen lehnen wir sie ab.
Schräg oder?





RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte sowas hier: Quantenmechanische Messung


Das ist aber was anderes und sagt nichts über die tatsächlich Zusammensetzung eines Quarks aus, wenn es denn eine gibt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tiere nehmen das wahr, wofür sie Sinnesrezeptoren haben.
> Da ich mich mit Hunden  auskenne:
> Sie sehen echt schlecht und nur schwarz-weiss.
> Und wofür ist nun das ganze bunte Hundespielzeug?
> ...


Ja eben. Hunde können viel besser hören als wir und riechen.
Wale und Fledermäuse orientieren sich  mit Ultraschall.
Elefanten kommunizieren mit Infraschall.

Das sind alles Dinge die es gibt, die reell sind, unabhängig von unseren Wahrnehmungsmöglichkeiten.


compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, jedes Spezies lebt in seiner eigenen Welt und hin und wieder gibt es Schnittmengen gleicher oder ähnlicher Wahrnehmung.
> DU hast das Thema Philosophie angefangen und  das Thema hat sich in die Wahrnehmung unserer Welt entwickelt (was ja nur ein sehr kleiner Teil von Philosophie ist).


Das mit den Schnittmengen hatte ich noch im Eingangspost ergänzt. Fast zeitgleich ohne deins vorher gelesen zu haben. 

Die größte Schnittmenge aller Menschen ist wohl die Sprache.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das Problem bzgl. Philosophie ist, dass wir mittlerweile in einer Gesellschaft leben, die abseits vom "Mainstream" kein abweichlerischen Gedanken mehr zu lässt.
> Z.B. Precht gehört zu Recht zu den größten deutschsprachigen Philosophen der Gegenwart.
> Es hat in jüngerer Vergangenheit im Themenkomplex Pandemie Ansichten, Überlegungen geäußert, die weder dem Mainstream, noch dem dummen Michel, noch der Politik gefallen haben.
> Zerrissen worden...
> ...


Precht finde ich auch sehr gut. Nur das erkürzlich gefordert hat, dass die Ukraine sich ergeben soll, fand ich nicht so toll. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist aber was anderes und sagt nichts über die tatsächlich Zusammensetzung eines Quarks aus, wenn es denn eine gibt.


Ich wollte nur ein Beispiel nennen, wo wir durch Beobachtung bzw Messung, Einfluss auf das Messergebnis haben.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind alles Dinge die es gibt, die reell sind, unabhängig von unseren Wahrnehmungsmöglichkeiten.


Ja klar gibt es diese Dinge und sie sind für uns alle real.
Ihr habt euch weiter oben darüber unterhalten, ob der Baum ohne Mensch nebendabei umfällt oder nicht.
Klar fällt er um -  in unserer Realität.
Der Witz ist, wir können andere Realitäten ja gar nicht erkennen, obwohl es sie durchaus geben könnte.
Du wirst nie eine Antwort darauf finden, selbst bei der alten Katze vom Schrödinger nicht.
Machste die Kiste auf, ist sie entweder tot oder sie lebt.
Wir werden nie den Fall erleben, dass man die Kiste aufmacht und sie ist tot, machst die Kiste wieder zu und hernach noch mal auf und sie lebt.
Kann aber in der extremen Weiterdenke dieses Modells passieren - in einer anderen, uns nicht zugänglichen Realität.



RyzA schrieb:


> Precht finde ich auch sehr gut. Nur das er kürzlich gefordert hat, dass die Ukraine sich ergeben soll, fand ich nicht so toll. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Nun, bis jetzt sind wie viele Menschen gestorben?
30.000 Russen, ebenso viele Ukrainer oder mehr?

Wie viel Wert ist ein Menschenleben?

Wenn ein Menschenleben nichts Wert ist und Ideologie einen höheren Wert hat, liegt er falsch.
Wenn ein Menschenleben unendlich Wert ist, liegt er genau richtig.
Alles eine Frage der Perspektive - oder- der Philosophie...


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Philosophie und das Philosophieren über selbige, gestaltet sich meist schwierig.
> Als Grundlagen sind zu empfehlen:
> 1. Sehr aktuell Immanuel Kants "Zum ewigen Frieden" und sein Klassiker "Kritik der reinen Vernunft"
> 2. nicht zu vergessen:
> ...


Genau die richtige Auswahl.

Eventuell noch Feuerbach und Mach, aber der ist etwas schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Philosophie und das Philosophieren über selbige, gestaltet sich meist schwierig.
> Als Grundlagen sind zu empfehlen:
> 1. Sehr aktuell Immanuel Kants "Zum ewigen Frieden" und sein Klassiker "Kritik der reinen Vernunft"


Über Kant hatte sogar Stephen Hawking geschrieben, das die "Kritik der reinen Vernunft" schwer verständlich ist.
Ich glaube nicht dass das Originalwerk für Laien geeignet ist.
Vor längerer Zeit hatte ich mal ein Buch über Kant gelesen das war glaube ich von Karl Jaspers.
Aber davon habe ich auch nur die Hälfte verstanden.


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> 2. nicht zu vergessen:
> - Leibnitz
> - Adorno
> - Hegel
> ...


Was von Hegel und Nietzsche hatte ich früher mal gelesen. Aber ist lange her.

Von Precht habe ich das Buch "Wer bin ich? Und wenn ja, wie viele?".
Aber bin noch nicht wirklich zum weiterlesen gekommen.

Meistens lese ich bei Wikipedia oder gucke mir Videos auf YT zum Thema an.

Aber hatte das hier gestern Abend nicht richtig auf die Reihe bekommen ,weil ich nicht vorbereitet gewesen bin und spontan den Thread aufgemacht hatte. Und etwas aus dem Thema  schon wieder raus war.


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Über Kant hatte sogar Stephen Hawking geschrieben, das die "Kritik der reinen Vernunft" schwer verständlich ist.
> Ich glaube nicht dass das Originalwerk für Laien geeignet ist.
> Vor längerer Zeit hatte ich mal ein Buch über Kant gelesen das war glaube ich von Karl Jaspers.
> Aber davon habe ich auch nur die Hälfte verstanden.
> ...


Ja, Philosophie ist eine schwere Kost 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

Aber der Ursprung aller Wissenschaften. Daraus wurde quasi alles hergeleitet.
Kant soll Königsberg nie verlassen haben. Aber formulierte seine Werke  welche quasi allgemein für jeden Menschen überall auf der Welt gelten.

Philosophie ist auch systematisch in Disziplinen gegliedert.   Ist gar nicht mal leicht die immer richtig einzuordnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche Bereiche überschneiden sich auch.
Aber die Fragestellung aus dem Startbeitrag betrifft wohl die Erkenntnistheorie, Wissenschaftstheorie und Naturphilosophie.

*Edit:* Hier noch ein tolles Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AoJ9L46-9PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twgVkmP7v_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf der Suche nach den Ursprüngen unserer Gedanken. Und welche Kraft sie haben.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

Gestern Abend kam eine sehr interessante "Precht" Sendung:

Das Herrentier: Herkunft und Zukunft der Menschheit



> Fehlt es uns an Weitsicht und Vernunft und an der Fähigkeit, unser Verhalten kollektiv zu verändern? Könnten aus dem wachsenden Umweltbewusstsein vor allem der Jüngeren doch noch handfeste Maßnahmen resultieren? Trägt es das "Herrentier" in sich, die selbst gemachte Zerstörung der Erde noch rechtzeitig zu verhindern? Darüber spricht Richard David Precht mit Jane Goodall.



Lohnt sich anzugucken.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kam eine sehr interessante "Precht" Sendung:


Jane Goodall ist eine absolute Legende. Es ist immer ein Vergnügen ihr zuzuhören.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jane Goodall ist eine absolute Legende. Es ist immer ein Vergnügen ihr zuzuhören.


Finde ich auch. Das ist eine sehr intelligente, weise und empathische Frau.

Damals Dian Fossey fand ich auch sehr sympathisch. Schade das sie von Wilderern ermordet wurde.
Ihre Geschichte wurde auch als "Gorillas im Nebel" verfilmt. Mit Sigourney Weaver in der Hauptrolle .


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Die Gedanken sind frei? Oder auch nicht? Wie stark werden wir von Hormonen beeinflusst?
Und wie stark beeinflussen wir die Gedanken und Gefühle?

Hier mal ein Artikel: Hormone schrauben an unseren Emotionen

Der ist aber schon etwas älter.


----------



## Manner1a (20. Oktober 2022)

Danke, gleich mal abonniert diesen Thread. Alles zu erfassen, dauert eine Weile.
Mein Workflow kann nicht mal eben auf Effizienzkerne ausgelagert werden. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Was denkt ihr: ist die Zeit nur eine Erfindung des Menschen?
Oder existiert sie unabhängig von uns?

Ich glaube, dass wir sie einteilen und darstellen können, aber sie trotzdem unabhängig von uns existiert.
Und auch schon lange vor uns existiert hat. Und noch  lange nach uns.
Sie ist von Bewegungen und Veränderungen abhängig. Und im Universum steht bekanntlich nichts still.
Ausser in schwarzen Löchern. Da steht die Zeit still oder wenn man C erreicht.
Aber die schwarzen Löcher selber bewegen sich ja auch.
Man kann alle Systeme relativieren und wird feststellen, dass es keine absolute Ruhe im Universum gibt.

Außerdem können intelligente Tiere einfach vorausplanen. Das zeigt das sie auch in der Lage sind Zeiträume zu erfassen.

Zumindest im 3D Universum fliesst die Zeit und dort gibt es auch Bewegungen.

Das Universum wird sich vermutlich auch noch unendlich lange ausdehnen.
Also ein Zeitstrahl der immer weiter wächst. Ein Prozess der nie abgeschlossen sein wird.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr: ist die Zeit nur eine Erfindung des Menschen?
> Oder existiert sie unabhängig von uns?


Den thermodynamischen Zeitpfeil gibt es auf jeden Fall. Der Mensch altert immer, jünger werden geht nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den thermodynamischen Zeitpfeil gibt es auf jeden Fall. Der Mensch altert immer, jünger werden geht nicht.


Von links nach rechts.

Stephen Hawking hat mal was von einer "imaginären Zeit" geschrieben, wo die Zeit von unten nach oben verläuft.
Aber in welchen Zusammehang weiß ich nicht mehr.

Mir ging es auch darum, aufzuzeigen, was ein "unendlicher Prozess" ist.
Z.B. ein Zeitstrahl  welcher einen Anfangs aber keinen Endpunkt hat. Und ständig wächst.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch darum, aufzuzeigen, was ein "unendlicher Prozess" ist.
> Z.B. ein Zeitstrahl  welcher einen Anfangs aber keinen Endpunkt hat. Und ständig wächst.


Man kann es thermodynamisch betrachten. Die Unordnung eines geschlossenes Systems steigt immer an, verringern geht nur, wenn man Energie hinzuführt. Aber die Energieproduktion lässt die Unordnung ebenfalls steigen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann es thermodynamisch betrachten. Die Unordnung eines geschlossenes Systems steigt immer an, verringern geht nur, wenn man Energie hinzuführt. Aber die Energieproduktion lässt die Unordnung ebenfalls steigen.


Hat aber nichts mit der Unendlichkeit zu tun. 

Ausser das die Energiedichte irgendwann im Universum unendlich klein wird.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat aber nichts mit der Unendlichkeit zu tun.


Physikalisch betrachtet gibt es keine Unendlichkeit. Das ist immer ein Problem. Irgendwann wird im Universum der letzte Stern erloschen sein. Das ist noch lange hin, aber nicht unendlich.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Physikalisch betrachtet gibt es keine Unendlichkeit. Das ist immer ein Problem. Irgendwann wird im Universum der letzte Stern erloschen sein. Das ist noch lange hin, aber nicht unendlich.


Das stimmt so nicht:



> Obwohl die lokale Geometrie der Raumzeit sehr nahe an einer euklidischen Geometrie liegt, ist auch eine sphärische oder hyperbolische Geometrie nicht ausgeschlossen. Da die lokale Geometrie mit der globalen Form (Topologie) und dem Volumen des Universums verknüpft ist, ist letztlich auch unbekannt, ob das Volumen endlich ist (mathematisch ausgedrückt: ein kompakter topologischer Raum) oder ob das Universum einen unendlichen Rauminhalt besitzt. Welche Geometrien und Formen für das Universum möglich sind, hängt gemäß den Friedmann-Gleichungen, welche die Entwicklung des Universums im Standard-Urknallmodell beschreiben, wiederum wesentlich von der Energiedichte bzw. der Massendichte im Universum ab:
> 
> 
> Ist diese Dichte kleiner als ein bestimmter, als kritische Dichte bezeichneter Wert, so wird die globale Geometrie als hyperbolisch bezeichnet, da sie als das dreidimensionale Analogon zu einer zweidimensionalen hyperbolischen Fläche angesehen werden kann. *Ein hyperbolisches Universum ist offen, d. h., ein gegebenes Volumenelement innerhalb des Universums dehnt sich immer weiter aus, ohne jemals zum Stillstand zu kommen.* Das Gesamtvolumen eines hyperbolischen Universums kann sowohl unendlich als auch endlich sein.
> ...


Quelle: Zusammenhang zwischen Massendichte, lokaler Geometrie und Form

Und hyperbolisches Universum würde sich unendlich lange ausdehnen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht:
> 
> Und hyperbolisches Universum würde sich unendlich lange ausdehnen.


Ein schwarzes Loch ist ja unendlich. Niemand weiß, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizonts befindet. Materie kann man nicht unendlich verdichten. Das zeigt die Quantenphysik. Aber in einem schwarzen Loch versagt die bekannte Physik.
Dort scheint Materie so stark verdichtet zu sein, dass aus ihr Energie wurde und Energie kann man unendlich verdichten.
Und Aussagen über das Universum würde ich nicht treffen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, woraus 95% des Universums überhaupt bestehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes Loch ist ja unendlich. Niemand weiß, was sich hinter dem Ereignishorizonts befindet. Materie kann man nicht unendlich verdichten. Das zeigt die Quantenphysik. Aber in einem schwarzen Loch versagt die bekannte Physik.
> Dort scheint Materie so stark verdichtet zu sein, dass aus ihr Energie wurde und Energie kann man unendlich verdichten.


Im Universum, was sich unendlich lange ausdehnt, ist es genau das Gegenteil .... die Energie geht Richtung 0.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und Aussagen über das Universum würde ich nicht treffen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, woraus 95% des Universums überhaupt bestehen.


Schon alleine, dass es immer schneller expandiert, spricht dafür, dass es sich unendlich lange ausdehnen wird. Weil es scheinbar keine Kraft gibt die dem entgegenwirken kann.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Universum, was sich unendlich lange ausdehnt, ist es genau das Gegenteil .... die Energie geht Richtung 0.


Das erzähl einem schwarzen Loch. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Schon alleine, dass es immer schneller expandiert, spricht dafür, dass es sich unendlich lange ausdehnen wird. Weil es scheinbar keine Kraft gibt die dem entgegenwirken kann.


Tja, dass das Universum beschleunigt expandiert ist ja eine Erkenntnis von Beobachtungen, die noch nicht so alt sind und deswegen hatte man ja die dunkle Energie eingeführt, weil man sich das nicht erklären kann.
Deswegen sagte ich auch, dass man keine konkreten Aussagen über das Universum fällen sollte, wenn man davon 95% nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das erzähl einem schwarzen Loch.


Nicht immer wieder ausweichen. Es geht um das Universum und seine Expansion. Und die Unendlichkeit.


Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, dass das Universum beschleunigt expandiert ist ja eine Erkenntnis von Beobachtungen, die noch nicht so alt sind und deswegen hatte man ja die dunkle Energie eingeführt, weil man sich das nicht erklären kann.
> Deswegen sagte ich auch, dass man keine konkreten Aussagen über das Universum fällen sollte, wenn man davon 95% nicht verstanden hat.


Dennoch kannst du nicht ausschließen, dass das Universum  unendlich ist.
Bisherige Fakten oder Indizien sprechen für seine Unendlichkeit.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht immer wieder ausweichen. Es geht um das Universum und seine Expansion. Und die Unendlichkeit.


Das weiß niemand.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch kannst du nicht ausschließen, dass das Universum  unendlich ist.
> Bisherige Fakten oder Indizien sprechen für seine Unendlichkeit.


Welche Fakten. Man nimmt an, dass das Universum 90 Milliarden Lichtjahre Durchmesser hat. Aber das ist auch nur Spekulation.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Es hat keinen Sinn mit dir weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Du ignorierst wieder Argumente.

*Edit: *Ich hatte mir noch über ein anderes Thema Gedanken gemacht. Über den Prozess des Erkenntnisgewinns bzw der Wahrheitsfindung und eine Grafik erstellt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Für Kritik bin ich offen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Was mich auch fasziniert ist, dass es in der Natur von Anfang an Gesetzmäßigkeiten gab und gibt.
Diese sind systematisch. Deswegen kann ich schon nachvollziehen das welche an einen "Intelligent Designer" glauben.
Weil wie kann aus dem Chaos so etwas entstehen?
Diese Gesetzmäßigkeiten gibt es wirklich und wir entdecken und beschreiben sie.
Sie gab es schon (lange) vor uns, sonst würden wir gar nicht erst existieren.
Hat da jemand einen großen Plan gehabt? Aus vielen Zufällen und einfach nur viel Zeit kann das nicht alles entstanden sein.


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2022)

Doch, es kann aus vielen Zufällen und Zeit entstanden sein. 
Warum muss ein Masterplan dahinter stehen?


----------



## DARPA (20. November 2022)

Vielleicht gibt es eine Ebene über uns (die wir nicht erfassen können), und die Ausdehnung des Universums ist nur eine chemisch-physikalische Reaktion, die in dieser übergeordneten Ebene abläuft. Wir sind vllt nur Bakterien in einem Reagenzglas, mal ganz simpel ausgedrückt.
Was für uns Milliarden von Jahren sind, läuft in der anderen Dimension eventuell viel schneller ab.

Wir werden es eh nie erfahren. Das Universum gibt viel Anlass und Raum zum spekulieren und träumen. Was ich auch mega interessant finde. Aber ich bezweifel, dass wir irgendwann Erkenntnisse erlangen, du uns in unserem Sein weiter bringen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat da jemand einen großen Plan gehabt? Aus vielen Zufällen und einfach nur viel Zeit kann das nicht alles entstanden sein.



"Gefühlte Wahrheit".

Der Sinn von (wissenschaftlichem) Verstehen ist die Reduktion von Komplexität. Unerklärliches wird erklärbar. Dadurch wird die Welt weniger komplex, selbst wenn die einzelnen (Teil-) Erklärungen ggf. wieder sehr komplexe theoretische Grundlagen haben.
"Irgendwer mit einem großen Plan" macht aber nichts weniger komplex. Es wirft nur noch größere Fragestellungen auf. Woher kommt denn nun diese übergeordnete Existenz? Wer hat sie geschaffen? Oder ist sie über viel Zeit und aus vielen Zufällen entstanden? Das einfach so stehen zu lassen, halte ich für eine feige Kapitulation, die dem menschlichen Intellekt und der Geschichte der kulturellen Evolution der menschlichen Gesellschaften unwürdig ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das einfach so stehen zu lassen, halte ich für eine feige Kapitulation, die dem menschlichen Intellekt und der Geschichte der kulturellen Evolution der menschlichen Gesellschaften unwürdig ist.


Meinst du die Idee eines intelligenten Designers?
Oder das es "Gottes Plan" war?

Ich versuche nichts stehen zu lassen und versuche Antworten zu finden. Aber manche Fragen lassen sich wohl nicht beantworten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich versuche nichts stehen zu lassen und versuche Antworten zu finden. Aber manche Fragen lassen sich wohl nicht beantworten.



Und schon wieder eine gefühlte Wahrheit. Und gleichzeitig widersprichst du dir selbst.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und schon wieder eine gefühlte Wahrheit. Und gleichzeitig widersprichst du dir selbst.


Wieso? Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst?

Natürlich ist der Glaube an Gott oder einen intelligenten Designer eine Glaubenssache.
Solange man nichts beweisen kann.

Oder das sich manche Fragen nicht beantworten lassen? Ja das kann eine gefühlte Wahrheit sein.
Kann aber leider auch auf ewig "echte" Wahrheit bleiben. Unseren Intellekt aller Ehren. 
Genauso wie die Frage was "vor dem Urknall" war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Oder das sich manche Fragen nicht beantworten lassen? Ja das kann eine gefühlte Wahrheit sein.
> Kann aber leider auch auf ewig "echte" Wahrheit bleiben. Unseren Intellekt aller Ehren.
> Genauso wie die Frage was "vor dem Urknall" war.



Genau das meine ich. Aussagen wie "Da muss ein intelligenter Plan/Schöpfer hinter gestanden haben" oder "auf diese Frage werden wir wohl nie die Antwort finden" sind intellektuelle Kapitulation. Weil man damit - relativ egal, wie es nun im Detail formuliert ist - de facto das tatsächliche Vertrauen darauf aufgibt, dass wir irgendwann eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung finden werden. Auch wenn es in noch so ferner Zukunft liegen mag.

Nur weil jetzt irgendein Sachverhalt noch zu komplex ist, als dass wir ihn mit unserem momentanen Kenntnisstand verstehen könnten, bin ich nicht bereit, den Wissensdurst in diesem Feld aufzugeben oder eine "Antwort" zu akzeptieren, die noch viel komplexer und unwahrscheinlicher ist, als das Eingeständnis unseres momentanen Nichtwissens bzw. Unverständnisses.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Auf der anderen Seite: wenn man alles beantworten könnten was wäre dann mit den "Tugenden" der Neugier und des Staunens? Deswegen ist gut das manche Fragen offen bleiben und sie Interpretations-Spielraum bieten.
Wenn man alles wüsste wäre das doch auch irgendwie langweilig.
Und so ist noch Platz für Glauben. Welchen ich nicht unwichtig finde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: wenn man alles beantworten könnten was wäre dann mit den "Tugenden" der Neugier und des Staunens? Deswegen ist gut das manche Fragen offen bleiben und sie Interpretations-Spielraum bieten.
> Wenn man alles wüsste wäre das doch auch irgendwie langweilig. [...]



Da wir uns alles neue Wissen immer erst erarbeiten müssen, wird es Neugierde und Staunen immer geben und sie sind einer der wichtigsten Antriebe für die Weiterentwicklung der Menschheit.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und so ist noch Platz für Glauben. Welchen ich nicht unwichtig finde.



Was verstehst du unter "Glauben"?


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "Glauben"?


Ich meine damit religiösen Glauben das es einen Gott geben muß.
Auch eine Art Halt. Besonders in schlechten Zeiten.

Es muß alles einen Sinn irgendwo haben, auch wenn wir den noch nicht erkennen.
Und solange wir nicht alles wissenschaftlich erklären können, gibt es metaphysischen oder religiösen Spielraum.
Weil erst wenn man alles wissenschaftlich erklären kann, Gott ausschließen kann.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine damit religiösen Glauben das es einen Gott geben muß.
> Auch eine Art Halt. Besonders in schlechten Zeiten.
> 
> Es muß alles einen Sinn irgendwo haben, auch wenn wir den noch nicht erkennen.
> ...


Man kann aber auch glauben dass es keinen Gott gibt, ohne es beweisen zu müssen oder so. Ein Atheist ist ja in erster Linie nicht jemand der etwas gegen Gott hat sondern jemand der sich mit Gott nichteinmal befassen muss um sich die Welt zu erklären. Ein Glaube ohne Gott wenn man so will, aber mMn eben auch im Atheismus ein Glaube. Glauben tuen wir untersm Stich dann doch alle, nur eben Gegenteiliges.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch glauben dass es keinen Gott gibt, ohne es beweisen zu müssen oder so. Ein Atheist ist ja in erster Linie nicht jemand der etwas gegen Gott hat sondern jemand der sich mit Gott nichteinmal befassen muss um sich die Welt zu erklären. Ein Glaube ohne Gott wenn man so will, aber mMn eben auch im Atheismus ein Glaube. Glauben tuen wir untersm Stich dann doch alle, nur eben Gegenteiliges.



Ein Atheist ist jemand, der nicht glaubt, dass es einen Gott gibt. Das muss nicht aggressiv und auch nicht endgültig sein - am rationalsten ist vermutlich folgende Herangehensweise: "Da man wissenschaftlich die Nicht-Existenz einer Sache im Grunde nicht beweisen kann, betrachten wir die Existenz göttlicher Wesen einfach als die bei weitem unwahrscheinlichste aller denkbaren Erklärungen. Der Erkenntnisstand ist natürlich immer "subject to change", aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir irgendwann nicht mehr drum herum kommen als die Existenz eines göttlichen Schöpferwesens wissenschaftlich zu bestätigen, ist vernachlässigbar gering. Und selbst das würde wieder mehr wissenschaftliche Fragen aufwerfen, als es beantworten würde." 

Und nein, religiöser Glaube ist etwas anderes als bspw. der "Glaube an die Wissenschaft". Letzterer ist nämlich evidenzbasiert. "Gott" erklärt nichts, die Wissenschaft schon. Religiöser Glaube stellt sich bewusst abseits jeglicher Erklärbarkeit, Wissenschaft sich selbst immer wieder auf den Prüfstand.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch glauben dass es keinen Gott gibt, ohne es beweisen zu müssen oder so. Ein Atheist ist ja in erster Linie nicht jemand der etwas gegen Gott hat sondern jemand der sich mit Gott nichteinmal befassen muss um sich die Welt zu erklären. Ein Glaube ohne Gott wenn man so will, aber mMn eben auch im Atheismus ein Glaube. Glauben tuen wir untersm Stich dann doch alle, nur eben Gegenteiliges.


Stimmt. Und Überzeugungen (von einer Sache) gibt es auch in der Wissenschaft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und Überzeugungen (von einer Sache) gibt es auch in der Wissenschaft.



Nein. Im Optimalfall nimmt man nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen an.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Erkenntnisstand ist natürlich immer "subject to change", aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir irgendwann nicht mehr drum herum kommen als die Existenz eines göttlichen Schöpferwesens wissenschaftlich zu bestätigen, ist vernachlässigbar gering.


Ich glaube das kann man jetzt garnicht beurteilen. Wo wird die Wissenschaft in 500 Jahren sein ? Wo 5.000 ? In 50.000 ? Angenommen wir werden die Frage nach einem Anfang mal geklärt haben und ein 1zu1 Modell besitzen dafür wie alles iwann mal begann, und alles andere wäre auch erklärt, dann würde man sich hinsetzen und darüber fachsimpeln ob es nun eine Berechtigung für die Frage nach dem "warum" gibt oder nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann man jetzt garnicht beurteilen. [...]



Doch, das kann man. "Gott" ist die unwahrscheinlichste aller Erklärungen. Alles ist wahrscheinlicher, als dass irgendwo eine mysteriöse Intelligenz mysteriösen Ursprungs sitzt, die mit mysteriösen Kräften die Naturgesetze erfunden hat, ggf. in Balance hält und sich vielleicht sogar noch in unsere Welt einmischt.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Doch, das kann man. "Gott" ist die unwahrscheinlichste aller Erklärungen. Alles ist wahrscheinlicher, als dass irgendwo eine mysteriöse Intelligenz mysteriösen Ursprungs sitzt, die mit mysteriösen Kräften die Naturgesetze erfunden hat, ggf. in Balance hält und sich vielleicht sogar noch in unsere Welt einmischt.


Ich bin der Meinung dass kein Mensch der Welt eine gescheite Äußerung darüber zu machen vermag was am warscheinlichsten ist über einen Zustand der sich vor 14 Mrd Jahren auf Planklängen abgespielt haben soll. Die Sammlung unserer Schlussfolgerungen ist schlicht zu dünn und lässt keine Analysen diesbezüglich zu die man auch nur im Ansatz als falsifiziert oder iwie gesichert ansehen könnte, ebensowenig verstehen wir unser geschlossenes System als ganzes nicht, bzw können nicht mal mit Sicherheit sagen ob es ein geschlossenes System ist wie vermutet. 
Ich würde meine Hand dafür nichts ins Feuer legen. 

Und Gott ist zu variabel, aber einigen wir uns mal auf Schöpfung bzw eine Systematik in den Dingen die uns umgeben. Ich erkenne hier sehr wohl ein Prinzip und kann mir vorstellen dass das von etwas ausgeklügelt ist, und kein Produkt reinen Zufalls. Zum Thema Warscheinlichkeiten sind wir mMn einfach noch zu tief in den Kinderschuhen um wahrhaftige Aussagen zu tätigen die über reine SPekulation hinaus gehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. November 2022)

Ich hab mal ein Gleichnis vor zehn Jahren gehört, was sich bei mir eingebrannt hat: Keiner würde ernsthaft annehmen, dass eine Boeing 707 rein zufällig durch unzählige Windstöße zusammengebaut werden kann, aber dass etwas unvorstellbar komplexeres wie das Universum rein zufällig sich bilden konnte, erscheint plausibel zu sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2022)

Und nochmal: ein mysteriöses Schöpferwesen mit mysteriösen Schöpferkräften, die ja nochmal komplexer sein müssen als all die Wunder des Universums... Ist tatsächlich plausibler und wahrscheinlicher, als dass wir schlichtweg noch nicht in der Lage sind, zu begreifen, wie sich das Universum und die Naturgesetze so entwickeln konnten, wie sie das offensichtlich getan haben im Laufe diverser Milliarden Jahre?


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und nochmal: ein mysteriöses Schöpferwesen mit mysteriösen Schöpferkräften, die ja nochmal komplexer sein müssen als all die Wunder des Universums... Ist tatsächlich plausibler und wahrscheinlicher, als dass wir schlichtweg noch nicht in der Lage sind, zu begreifen, wie sich das Universum und die Naturgesetze so entwickeln konnten, wie sie das offensichtlich getan haben im Laufe diverser Milliarden Jahre?


Die Naturgesetze bestanden ja eigentlich von Anfang an. Kurz nach dem Urknall.
Also kann man das gar nicht "über sehr lange Zeiträume" erklären.
Ist mir jetzt im nachhinein klar geworden.
Woher kommt diese Systematik? Also logische Eigenschaften der Natur?
Unser Körper und unser Gehirn sind Anpassungen an diese Eigenschaften.
Um zu erkennen das es diese gibt und Naturgesetze zu formulieren.
Aber irgendwie beisst sich die Katze da in den eigenen Schwanz.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2022)

Ja, was die Naturgesetze im engeren Sinne angeht, hast du natürlich Recht. Wenn wir es auf die Evolution des Lebens ausdehnen, passt es wieder besser. 

Ich denke, das menschliche Gehirn ist einfach stark auf das Suchen nach Mustern und Absichten gepolt und mag gleichzeitig keine Unklarheiten. Deswegen die Neigung vieler Menschen, an irgendeine Form von "Intelligent Design" zu glauben. Ich schließe es ja auch nicht aus, halte es aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------

